# Password Managers



## HanaBi (Feb 14, 2017)

One of the frustrating things about computers, tablets and smartphones, is the necessity to create (and memorise) passwords for particular local accounts, applications or websites.

Google Chrome and Firefox, have their own browser-based PMs, but I have never really liked either; and don't rank all that highly on the various "Best of..." website reviews from the likes of PC-Mag etc.

But they do praise the likes of Dashlane, IPassword, LastPass and RoboForm, to name but four.

All of these come in two flavours - free or paid. With the latter option you would expect more functionality, and this is true for the above. However,  these same reviews suggest that such additional options are not really necessary for ordinary domestic use over a local network.

So ignoring the paid-for applications, has anyone used free PMs for their home-network needs? Any particular recommendations, limitations, things to look out for? 

Ideally I want to sync across a number of platforms and devices; and that is stored in the Cloud for easier access.

The reviews that I have read put "LastPass 4.0 Premium" at top-spot. But again I have always been a bit sceptical about such reviews in terms of total independence/impartiality. 

Is "LastPass" the best, or is there something even better out there?

Thanks


----------



## mosaix (Feb 14, 2017)

Tried Dashlane and couldn't get on with it. On some sites it seemed to 'hang' the login.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Feb 14, 2017)

Personally I am not a fan of password managers but my professional opinion would be that LasPass is a good and proven solution.

Although I think it is much better to use semantic techniques to remember the passwords and have them differentiate in the same way for each site so you can work it out logically if you need to.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 14, 2017)

SilentRoamer said:


> Although I think it is much better to use semantic techniques to remember the passwords and have them differentiate in the same way for each site so you can work it out logically if you need to.



That's been my method for some time now.


----------



## Theophania Elliott (Feb 15, 2017)

I use LastPass Premium. Love it.


----------



## HanaBi (Feb 15, 2017)

Theophania Elliott said:


> I use LastPass Premium. Love it.



i have taken the plunge with LastPass 4.0: the free version, that comes with unlocked Premium features as a 60 day trial.

I quite like what i see thus far, although as I understand it it's more geared towards web-based logins/passwords, rather than desktop applications. Although I think the Premium version does have such a function to save app passwords.

Still worries me what would happen of LastPass was hacked again (most recent case was 2015- although Master Passwords were not compromised apparently). But I suppose there will always be risk in anything we place our trust in.


----------

